# Why is a BitCoin mining site in my ads?



## dAVID_ (Sep 8, 2017)

strange


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2017)

The same reason they are in my ads right now
 
You most likely clicked on the thread involving bitcoin mining and now the system is targeting ads towards you over it.


----------



## Alex4U (Sep 8, 2017)

The only adds I see on GBAtemp are Chicas Méxicanas Calientes, so, uh, I don't think there's a problem 
really


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 8, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The same reason they are in my ads right now
> View attachment 98107
> You most likely clicked on the thread involving bitcoin mining and now the system is targeting ads towards you over it.



I didn't.


----------



## DKB (Sep 8, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> I didn't.



You might have long ago by accident or did a search on it or something. They get you somehow.


----------



## Alex4U (Sep 8, 2017)

Maybe delete the cookies and cache?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> I didn't.


You are also on a site that talks about bitmining. You are basically going to get ads involved with the site you are on.


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 8, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> You are also on a site that talks about bitmining. You are basically going to get ads involved with the site you are on.


Huh.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Maybe delete the cookies and cache?


That doesn't do anything because it's Google ads. If you log back into Google you're going to get the ads, and you might still get them anyways because of your IP or other junk that they do for tracking.

Try going here and removing Bitcoin or cryptocurrency if it shows up in your topics. http://www.google.com/settings/ads/authenticated


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Huh.


GBAtemp has had many discussions over the last however many years on bitcoin, litecoin, dogecoin, general concepts, recently a whole bunch on Ethereum too (even if many were people whining because higher end GPU prices were more than they might have been a few months earlier).

More generally this is a tech and hacking centric site and such things are of interest to people which frequent such sites, to say nothing of people here might not already have a source they like for it, so the ad buyer might have taken a punt.

It having such adverts a problem for you then?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 8, 2017)

I see eBay ads


----------



## Abcdfv (Sep 8, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The same reason they are in my ads right now
> View attachment 98107
> You most likely clicked on the thread involving bitcoin mining and now the system is targeting ads towards you over it.


I think the real issue here if you browsing the site with the white theme.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 8, 2017)

it could be because you browsed the forum with a subject about bitcoin, or a user having bitcoin links?
or it could be a related ads.

Once, I had NSFW ads on gbatemp, it really irritated me because I didn't visit such websites and was a problem for me to have these pictures.
Costello said gbatemp wasn't responsible, and the ad is related to google search (not the website you visited, but your *search string* !)
I did search a word which could be assimilated to that ads, but it wasn't what I wanted.

maybe you search "bit torrent" and it links it to "bit" something ?


Connect to your google account, there is a place where you can list all your search history 
(that's very nice to have access to that history, sometime it saves times finding something again)
locate a search string you did which could be related to "bit" or "coin" or "mine", and delete it from your search history.

now, reloads gbatemp and the ads will be gone/different. if not, you didn't delete the correct one.


edit : That worked because the ads was from google adsense, of course. if the ads you see is not from google, it won't have any effect.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2017)

The ads here are for the most part based on your browsing and search history. If a particular ad is bothering you, you can close, disable and/or report it by clicking on the X in the upper right corner of the ad frame. There is also a triangle thing button next to it, that links to Google's article on how the ads are generated, and also gives you the option of reporting the ad or the site, and managing your ad options etc.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 8, 2017)

Alternatively...

https://www.patreon.com/gbatemp < DONATE NOW AND DON'T FORGET TO LIKE AND SUBSCRIBE FOR EXCLUSIVE CONTENT AND IF YOU DONATE $5 YOU CAN GET AN AD-FREE BROWSING EXPERIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 8, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> The only adds I see on GBAtemp are Chicas Méxicanas Calientes, so, uh, I don't think there's a problem
> really


Hot mexican girls?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 8, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Alternatively...
> 
> https://www.patreon.com/gbatemp < DONATE NOW AND DON'T FORGET TO LIKE AND SUBSCRIBE FOR EXCLUSIVE CONTENT AND IF YOU DONATE $5 YOU CAN GET AN AD-FREE BROWSING EXPERIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And don't forget the ability to not be banned 









/s


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 8, 2017)

Well at least better than a tuna restaurant ad.

Edit: I'm getting hungry, brb.


----------



## Alex4U (Sep 8, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Hot mexican girls?


Yeah, weird.
what about hot Pokémon?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2017)

Adblock is a thing.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 8, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Yeah, weird.
> what about hot Pokémon?


That probably says a lot about your search history


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Adblock is a thing.


And so is keeping adblock off because somebody wants to support a site they like.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> And so is keeping adblock off because somebody wants to support a site they like.


He can always donate via Patreon.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> He can always donate via Patreon.


Not everyone has the money to do that, that's why they keep adblock off. I'd love to donate to the GBATemp Patreon but I hardly ever have the money to do that.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Not everyone has the money to do that, that's why they keep adblock off. I'd love to donate to the GBATemp Patreon but I hardly ever have the money to do that.


Fair enough. He can turn off ads based on search in Google account privacy settings.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 8, 2017)

In reality the ads here are fine and not that annoying, like I'm getting an ad about VPNs or something


----------



## drenal (Sep 8, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> strange


hey look, that's me!


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 8, 2017)

Handbag ads here... I suspect they matched me on the banggood.com part, hopefully not on the fashion/clothing one since I rarely if ever care 

(Yet I still get -in other sites- "nude vips!!!" ads especially on mobile, despite having filled out the adsense interest survey and told them pretty explicitly that's cancer)


----------



## Alex4U (Sep 9, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That probably says a lot about your search history


Wha-what?! O-O


----------



## Jayro (Sep 9, 2017)

Before I became a patron, I still never saw ads. Who doesn't use an ad blocker these days?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Pleng (Sep 9, 2017)

DarkFlare69 said:


>



And all I'm getting are adverts for smartphones


----------

